# tailgate salt spreader vibrator kit



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Best price out there?


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

Karrierco.com Z-80 Sure-Flow Vibrator Kit. $180 shipped to your door. Comes with wiring, switch, mounting hardware and zip ties. I got one last year for my western tailgate spreader and wish I had done it a long time ago!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

ss502gmc;1844029 said:


> Karrierco.com Z-80 Sure-Flow Vibrator Kit. $180 shipped to your door. Comes with wiring, switch, mounting hardware and zip ties. I got one last year for my western tailgate spreader and wish I had done it a long time ago!


Saw that one.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll have to ask the wife.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Which spreader do you have? Are you spreading bagged salt?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cet;1844125 said:


> Which spreader do you have? Are you spreading bagged salt?


 Sno ex micro pro.didnt even use it last yr .bagged salt mostly .problem is it bored a hole through the salt and won't drop then


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Is it full while plowing allowing it to pack?
I thought bagged salt flowed pretty well.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No salt in it till I use it


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Agree on the karrier I think.that's the replacement on snowexs I installed


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

ss502gmc;1844029 said:


> Karrierco.com Z-80 Sure-Flow Vibrator Kit. $180 shipped to your door. Comes with wiring, switch, mounting hardware and zip ties. I got one last year for my western tailgate spreader and wish I had done it a long time ago!


Anyone using this one, or the Z-200 with a Snoway 6cu ft?
Their chart says I should use the Z-80 twin... two of them, really?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

EBay was the cheapest last year.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*fisher 2500*

Well this work with my 2500 for crusher dust salt mix ? any 1 try it ?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

samjr;1965919 said:


> Well this work with my 2500 for crusher dust salt mix ? any 1 try it ?


Does your 2500 have a auger in it

I have a western 2500 and when I bought it would bridge So Western offers a Auger for it.

One key to it is the Auger doesn't seal the opening up and mine runs backwards It has never bridge since . As it runs it keeps things flowing and its like a blender. So running find or course with sand or chip/grit it blends the mix.

Auger was like $60 You have take spreader apart and slide it up the shaft.
I pulled it out and drilled a hole in the shaft to bolt the auger on


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Karrier 80lb vibrator 
http://www.russopower.com/products/karrier-company-replacement-vibrator-z-80/


----------



## yardlines (Feb 18, 2014)

I have a salt dog it likes to bridge every once in a while. Would a vibrator help fix that? I would think it would but I have often found reality is much different than my mind


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

Antlerart06;1965974 said:


> Does your 2500 have a auger in it
> 
> I have a western 2500 and when I bought it would bridge So Western offers a Auger for it.
> 
> ...


Ya the 1 i have got a Auger at the bottom of the shaft about 3 or 4 inc long. I find the stuff sticks to the sides and a hole open up in the center


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

samjr;1967369 said:


> Ya the 1 i have got a Auger at the bottom of the shaft about 3 or 4 inc long. I find the stuff sticks to the sides and a hole open up in the center


So does your auger pulls down

See mine runs backwards instead pulling it down pulls stuff from the sides and pushes it up in the middle.

When I talk to Western they said it can work both ways. The way it is now doesn't over load the spinner. So I get more even spread. Less waste
I have the gates open all way up So what falls is what falls between the gap of the auger and the hopper.
When I did test run , I used Lime and center was deeper then the sides when it was running.

When I switch the wires around made it run to where auger was pulling, it was over loading the Spinner. So I shut down the gates then sound like the motor was pulling hard So I switch it back.
When spreading I over lap more on each pass seem to work good this way.

It has never bridged or plug up since putting in the Auger and running it backwards.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Grand view
I agree with the KARRIER used them great customer service as well.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/271763932497?item=271763932497&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466&rmvSB=true


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

On a Call;1967914 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/271763932497?item=271763932497&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466&rmvSB=true


from what I read that one is too big for a tailgate spreader. I have the 80 but haven't put it on yet.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

I agree on the E 80 for a tailgate. We had one on a western 1000 worked very well.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*can 1 of u guys help me out ?*

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1978901#post1978901


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

gasjr4wd;1969727 said:


> from what I read that one is too big for a tailgate spreader. I have the 80 but haven't put it on yet.


Yeah the 80lber will shake the shiat out of a tailgater and the 200lber will destroy it. 200 is made for vboxes


----------

